# No deep sleep [SOLVED]



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

[The NEW Kernel Never put my phone to sleep I forgot to take a screenshot of it but for 2 hours of idle 350 ghz was higher then deep sleep Also you'll see one of the screenshots is on airplane mode I was wondering if the data was keeping it from deep sleep but that wasn't the case]

*-------------*---------*------*---*---*---*--*--*

Helllllllo lady's and gentlemen!!! I've finally figured out how to get deep sleep working (For me) here are the "Steps" 
Step 1: Go to settings 
Step 2: go to "Developer options" 
Step 3: Toggle "Don't keep actives" (Or whatever it may say heres a picture below

Step 4: Punch a baby in a face cos this shizz works!

And yes you will see a time difference I tested it myself for about 8 hours? With screen off W/ wifi on.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

You're such a goat...


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Doesn't this pretty much turn the phone into an iPhone???? Worse actually. The iPhone at least keeps a "snapshot" of the app state, then brings you back to that same state when you go back to the app.

Won't this basically close all the apps once you switch to another app????

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mexiken said:


> Doesn't this pretty much turn the phone into an iPhone???? Worse actually. The iPhone at least keeps a "snapshot" of the app state, then brings you back to that same state when you go back to the app.
> 
> Won't this basically close all the apps once you switch to another app????
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yes it does. that seems excessive.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Its just a solution to the deep sleep.
That's the price to pay if you want Deep sleep on the phone. Unless, someone can find a better solution? This is the only that works for me.


----------



## jtj1825 (Oct 9, 2011)

Or you could just find out what is keeping your phone awake...apps in memory don't drain battery they're in a "zombie" mode...my phone along with hundreds of others in the forums deep sleeps just fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

My phone deep sleeps without an issue.
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

invoking that options makes it pretty clear that one of the apps you have running is keeping the phone awake.

I would be curious if you restart and don't open any apps or even unlock the phone if it will enter deep sleep. 
This will let you know if it's something you opened or if it autostarts. That narrows it down quiet a bit.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Better Battery Stats is a great app to try and diagnose your problems with.
Your issue has NOT been fixed.
On top of slower application opening...
You're going to be using a lot more CPU with your current settings when you launch an application.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

No issues with deep sleep here...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

